# Rabbit skinning



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

hey again. i was just wondering if some one could tell me easiest way to skin a rabbit. i know there have been other threads but the replies didnt go into much detail. so if someone could tell me how to skin a rabbit step by step i would really appreciate it. it would also help me out a lost if you had pictures explaining each step. (if you have pictures handy that is) thanks for all ypur help.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

for cottontails, you don't even need a knife.. just tear the hide open and peel it off..either over the head or over the rump.. a knife is handy to cut the hide free when it pulls over the legs/feet and also can be useful in cutting through the pelvic bone when gutting it. Just about as easy as breasting a pigeon or dove.. but then I like to have a side cutters to nip the wing bones free of the breast.


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

where do i tear the skin of. i want a good looking pelt !


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm sorry... I was thinking lunch, not gloves :roll: .


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

check google. try doing that, and you will problebly come up with a professional website for rabbit skinning.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

when talking about skinning or butchering ect. google has a lot of stuff you can look at with pics


----------

